# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Servomotora vadības projekts.

## Vikings

Kamēr nav detaļas priekš Hexstep 1.2 sāku domāt par ne īpaši tālā  nākotnē sagaidāmu projektu - jaudīgu servomotoru vadības izstrādi. Cik zinu, ir pieejams UHU kontrolieris, kurš jau daudz ir taisīts un pārbaudīts, tomēr ir lietas, kas man viņā nepatīk - daži shēmas risinājumi, par programmu nezinu, cik sapratu tā nav atvērtā koda. Tādēļ domāju veidot savu.
Lūk, pamatdomas skicīte:

Pamatā par smedzeni Atmel procis, izejā tranzistori (par viņiem biš vēlāk), Rsenses komparatori uzmana lai motora strāva nepārsniedz iepriekš iestādītu maksimālo motora strāvu un otrs komparators slēdz vispār ārā tranzistorus pie tranzistoru avārijas strāvas. Iestatīšanai paredzu RS232 saziņu ar PC, ikdienas vizuālajai kontrolei dažas LED un, varbūt, DIPslēdzi. Protams, enkoderis pozīcijas noteikšanai.
Neskaidrības:
1. Domāju motoru vadīt ar PWM iestatot spriegumu uz motoru. Bet - varbūt labāk regulēt motora strāvu kā darīju to vaidojot soļu motora vadības? Teorētiski spriegums atbilst motora ātrumam, bet strāva - paātrinājumam. Teorētiski var saregulēt PID kontrolieri tā, lai arī vadot ar spriegumu tiktu iegūts maksimālais paātrinājums, bet kā ir praktiski?
2. Es nezinu vienu no svarīgākajiem motora parametriem - motora strāvu. Motora parametru plāksnītes bildi ievietoju zemāk (bilde klikojama lielākam izmēram). Ir uzdots nominālais griezes moments (ja pareizi saprotu poļu valodu) 20,3Nm, uzdots Nm/strāva - 0,63Nm/A. Pēc šī sanāk, ka...motora nominālā strāva ir...30A??? Pie max sprieguma 130V tas taču ir tuvu...4kW! Es kļūdos vai tā ir patiesība?
Interesētu arī vienkāršs servomotoru parametru noteikšanas princips savādāk man ir daži forši motori kuriem viss ko zinu ir kontroliera barošanas spriegums, gribētos uzzināt ko vairāk, jo pie tiem ar kādreiz būs jāķeras.
3. Diodes paralēli H tilta tranzistoriem. Teorētiski vadot motoru ar sprieguma PWM nepārtraukti ir atvērts kāds no H tilta tranzistoru pāriem pa diagonāli. Tātad - pretEDS principā izlādējas caur H tilta tranzistoriem. Tātad - vai diodes nepieciešamas uz motora nominālo strāvu, vai nominālā strāva var būt diodes impulsa strāva - lai aizsargātu tranzistorus barošanas izslēgšanas brīdī vai brīdī kad avārijas stāvokļa dēļ tiek izslēgti visi izejas tranzistori un pretEDS izlādējas caur diodēm. Šis jautājums man radās kad papētīju UHU kontroliera shēmu, kurā šīs diodes ir salīdzinoši mazas...

Motora parametru plāksnīte (uzklikšķināt lai redzētu lielāku):

----------


## GuntisK

UHU ir tas pats kas šeit: http://elm-chan.org/works/smc/report_e.html . Vnk UHU ir pārveidots- pielikts MAX232, aizsardzība un uzlabots kods. Bet strādā arī Čena shēma. 
Domāju, ka tavam motoram varētu būt tie 30A, jo mani DINAMO-SLIVEN  ņamā 12A pie 105V.  ::  Motors tev ar nav nekāds mazais. 
Mani gan vairāk interesē jaudas pakāpe- kādus lauktranzistorus un pret EDS ķēdes likt. Pie tādām jaudām tur jau pie daudz kā ir jāpiepūla smadzenes- minētais draivs, plates konfigurācija, aizsardzība pret pārslodzēm, u.t.t. 
Krieva cnc virpās redzēju, ka servo vadībai izmanto jaudīgus tiristorus/simistorus. Būtu interesanti tās shēmas tuvāk papētīt.

----------


## Vikings

Paldies par oriģinālā kontroliera izstrādātāja linku.



> Krieva cnc virpās redzēju, ka servo vadībai izmanto jaudīgus tiristorus/simistorus. Būtu interesanti tās shēmas tuvāk papētīt.


 Man liekas, ka šo motoru oriģinālaja vadībā tā arī ir darīts. Tur uz vadības plati pienāk trīsfāzu spriegums no trafa, uz plates stāv seši jaudas elementi uz radiatoriem, kādi tieši - nevarēju saskatīt. Milzīgus taisngriežus un kondensatorus tur neredzēju. Tātad - liela ir iespēja, ka viens motora gals ir pie nulles vada, otrs tiek slēgts vai nu pie pozitīvā fāzes pusperioda vai negatīvā atkarībā uz kuru pusi nepieciešana kustība. Tomēr, manuprāt, šajā laikā vadīt motoru ar fāzes griešanu būtu trakums, uz izmaiņām reakcija būtu ievērojami lēnāka kā izmantojot PWM ar vairāku desmitu kHz frekvenci.

Izmantojot PWM pie sprieguma virs 100V man liekas ļoti svarīgi ir ievērot tranzistoru slēgšanās dead-time, lai vienā H tilta pusē esošie tranzistori ne uz brīdi nebūtu atvērti reizē. UHU kontrolierī priekš visa H tilta tiek izmantota viena PWM līnija, tā kā ieregulēt dead-time programmā nav iespējams. Protams, ir tranzistoru vadības mikroshēmas iekšējais dead-time, bet vai ar to pietiek? Domāju, ka tranzistoru vadības mikroshēmu ieejās jāieliek RC ķēdes ar diodi paralēli R, lai aizkavētu ON, bet OFF būtu momentāls.

----------


## Mosfet

Motors tiešām ir jaudīgs. Vadībai lieti noderētu IGBT( 90 A būtu labi). Servo motoram pārsvarā PWM kontrolē  pēc sprieguma( cik noprotu tas ir motors ar patstāvīgo magnētu ierosmi?).Viss atkarīgs ko grib - jaudu vai griezes momentu.
Bet šiem zvēru motoriem ir problēmas - barošana, kas sadārdzina ļoti projektu.Jārēķinās ar nom strāvu virs 30 A impulsā ap 60A pie u nom, baigā slodze elektrolītiem.
Pa dead time īsti nesaprtu problēmu  - visu noteiks motora induktivitāte un skārda kvalitāte jo līdzstrāvniekiem bieži izmanto sliktu skārdu- līdz ar to PWM frekvence ir zema.Motora Induktivitāte noteiks arī pret EDS un jautājumu par diodēm.Tiltā labi var slāpēt visus pretindukcjas seviški PWM variantā.Parametrus var noteikt uz stenda. Viss pārējais ir manuprāt anarhija.

Labu servo vizuāli var noteikt ja ir daudzpolīgs rotors jo smalkāks jo labāks un labi būtu ja rotors būtu ar nedaudz vīts-tas ir rotora vijumi novietoti ieslīpi pret ass.Vēl nozīmīgs moments ir rotora masa-jo lielāka jo vairāk problēmas.Un tas bieži vien attur jaudīgu motoru izmantošana smalkos sevomotoros( soļa motora vietā)
Par triaku fāžu vadību nav nekādas vainas viss atkarīgs ko motors darīs bet servo tur neiznāks. Fāžu vadībai ir viekārša barošnas sistēma.

PS Es te brīvos brīžos veidoju projektu par auto ģēnerātora pārveidi par motoru kuru vada servo sistēma . Vai kāds nav ko lasījis par to? Neko tādu ineta neatradu. Pagaidām rezultāti ir tikai pozitīvi.

----------


## abergs

> Būtu interesanti tās shēmas tuvāk papētīt.


 Apm. 20 gadus veca franču iekārta papīra nostiepuma regulēšanai ar 900W DC motoru uz tiristoriem:


Pārējās bildes šeit:
http://FileHost.JustFreeSpace.Com/291SERVO.rar
Pass:  tevalo
Kvalitāte nav diez ko - steidzos  :: 
P.S Labākas bildes varēšu uztaisīt nākošnedēļ.Ja interesē...

----------


## GuntisK

> PS Es te brīvos brīžos veidoju projektu par auto ģēnerātora pārveidi par motoru kuru vada servo sistēma . Vai kāds nav ko lasījis par to? Neko tādu ineta neatradu. Pagaidām rezultāti ir tikai pozitīvi.


 Lasīju arī es par to krievu forumos, bet gatavu rezultātu tā arī neesmu redzējis. Pie tā visa var piebilst, ka klīst leģendas arī par to kā no mašīnu ģeneriem būvē soļu motorus. Nez-ticēt vai neticēt.   ::

----------


## Vikings

1. IGBT cenas vienkārši nogalina! Četri tranzistori pa vismaz 20 Ls katrs man liekas biš pa traku. Es skatos uz IRFP260, kurus divus paralēli saslēdzot iegūtu tos pašus 90A un izejas tranzistoru izmakasas aptuveni tikpat cik viens IGBT uz attiecīgu strāvu. Kādā ziņā šī konstrukcija būtu sliktāka par konstrukciju uz IGBT?
2. Barošana - trafus varu izmantot no oriģinālā vadības bloka, katram vadības blokam atsevišķu barošanu. Njā, kondensatorus gan šajā gadījumā vajadzēs ievērojamus - 150V droši vien vairākus desmitus tūkstošus uF. Savs pluss ir tas ka barošana tiks taisnota no trīs fāžu tilta. Njā, nav arī īsta ekipējuma prikeš lielu strāvu pētīšanas...
3. Dead-time es biju domājis nevis PWM cikla dead-time, bet laika atstarpi starp brīdi, kad izslēdzas VT1 un VT4 (bildē zemāk) līdz brīdim kad ieslēdzas VT2 un VT3. Manuprāt, nedrīkst viņus pārslēgt reizē, jo katram tranzistoram ir savs izslēgšanās un ieslēgšanās laiks, kurš pārklājoties var radīt gan liekus jaudas zudumus, gan "nogalināt" tranzistorus. Zemāk redzamā Shēma 2 ir vienkāršota shēma, kas aptuveni parāda manu domu.
4. Diodes biju noskatījis DSEP60-06, nez vai ar šīm pietiks, Inom=60A, it kā vajadzētu ar rezervi kādus 80 - 100A.
5. Izjauktus motorus es neesmu redzējis, bet tie nav kaut kādi no zila gaisa pagrābti motori, kurus kāds grib uzlikt uz iekārtas, tie motori ir tās frēzmašīnas "родные" tā kā teorētiski vajadzētu varēt viņus novadīt precīzi. Vispārībā cik zinu līdzīga gadagājuma MAHO frēzmašīnai izšķirtspēja ir 1um, tā kā šajā gadījumā rezultātā 10um vajadzētu būt iespējami. Nākošnedēļ atjaukšu un ielikšu bildes.




> Pie tā visa var piebilst, ka klīst leģendas arī par to kā no mašīnu ģeneriem būvē soļu motorus.


 Nez kā tas būtu iespējams?..

Htilta piemērs:


Vienkāršotas IR2112 vadības:

----------


## GuntisK

> Kādā ziņā šī konstrukcija būtu sliktāka par konstrukciju uz IGBT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie tā visa var piebilst, ka klīst leģendas arī par to kā no mašīnu ģeneriem būvē soļu motorus.
> ...


 Man liekas grūtības sāksies, ja kaut vienam no paralēli slēgtajiem IRFP260, atvērtā kanāla pretestība būs zemāka vai augstāka nekā otram. Nu Tu saprati...  :: 
Nejauksim šeit iekšā soļu motorus, bet esmu redzējis vismaz trīs rakstus kuros minēts, ka esot tādi būvēti. Bet tas jau prasa radikālas izmaiņas ģeneratorā.  ::

----------


## M_J

Pēc personīgās pieredzes varu teikt, ka paralēli slēgti MOSFETi strādā lieliski. Kaut kur esmu lasījis tam arī teorētisko pamatojumu, īsti neatceros kur, slinkums tagad meklēt.

----------


## Vikings

Manuprāt, nav problēmu ar lauķu slēgšanu paralēli, cik nav redzētu UPSi, metināmie , DC-AC pārveidotāji kuros jaudas palielināšanai paralēli tiek slēgti 2 un vairāk tranzistori.

----------


## abergs

> Labākas bildes varēšu uztaisīt nākošnedēļ.


 Arī tiristoru bloku slēgums (kas nebija iepriekš): 
http://FileHost.JustFreeSpace.Com/323SERVO1.rar
Pass:  tevalo

----------


## marizo

Ar MOSFETu paralēlslēgumu teorētiski visam vajadzētu būt OK! Bet es tikai domāju par to IR Hi/Lo draiveri. Piemēram- ja ir vajadzība vienu tranzistoru pāri turēt atvērtu ilgāku laiku, vai neizlādēsies kondensators, kuru lieto sprieguma pacelšanai draivera shēmā?

----------


## Vikings

> Ar MOSFETu paralēlslēgumu teorētiski visam vajadzētu būt OK! Bet es tikai domāju par to IR Hi/Lo draiveri. Piemēram- ja ir vajadzība vienu tranzistoru pāri turēt atvērtu ilgāku laiku, vai neizlādēsies kondensators, kuru lieto sprieguma pacelšanai draivera shēmā?


 Pasties te 18.lpp 16. zīm. Intereses pēc izmēģināju to shēmuci dzīvē - strādā apmierinoši.

----------


## Mosfet

1. IGBT lielāka sprieguma drošība , bet tavā DIY projektā var arī mosfetus uz 200V, papildinot shēmu pret pārsprieguma izmešanu.Par cenu -arī tirgotājiem jādzīvo, bet šoreiz diezgan daudz par virsu.Paralēli Mosfet var likt bet ar saprātu, jo motors tomēt ir mainīga reaktīva slodze, ko nevar teikt par UPS, metināmiem.
2 H-tilts divi aizrādijumi no manas puses
2.1 lēni vaļa un ātri ciet realizē nevis IR 2112 ieejā bet gan caur Gate ķēdi. Gate ķēdē paralēli R(10 -200omi) un diode
2.2 PWM tiltā slēdz tikai vienu atslēgu otrā vaļā.
diodes paralēli Mosfetiem pēc L noteikšans
3. Par barošanu - tev ir paveicies ka ir gatavs trafs, citādi impulsnieks jātaisa.Un protams ja tie ir rūpnieciski motori no darba galda tad viss ir OK. Man tādi gadijumi kad gatavi motori un barošanas bloks ir rets gadijums,parastais varinats viss vecais lūzņos un jaunais no nulles.

Jautājums cik tam motoram ir spēka izvadi, suku  skaits un kāda ir ierosmes sistēma?
 Vēl runājot par auto ģeneratoru pārveidi par motoru -tur viss griežas un regulējas, bet mani interese vai ir kāda info kas vēl to ir darijis, jo ir daži neskaidri momenti-pašlaik nav laika ekspermentiem un negribas izgudrot velosipēdu. Ja tev GuntiK ir info,loti noderētu

----------


## Vikings

1. Domāju izmantot divus tranzistorus paralēli. Var nedaudz sīkāk par pārsprieguma aizsardzību? Tā ir domāta aizsardzība, kas slēdz ārā izejas kaskādes ja barošanas spriegums pārsniedz, piemēram, 150V?
2. Nu tad es beidzot sapratu kam domāta vadība ar diviem rezistoriem un diodi paralēli. Biju iedomājies, ka tas ir priekš di/dt ierobežošanas ieslēgšanās brīdī - nu ar domu, ka lēnāk ieslēgsies. Viss skaidrs. Un viegli ar aprēķināt vajadzīgās rezistoru vērtības lai ierobežotu ieslēgšanās laikus.
Par precīzu H tilta darbību vēl esmu neziņā kā taisīt. Pats darbību biju iedomājies tā: ja motors jāgriež uz vienu pusi pievadam viņam tikai vienas polaritātes impulsus. Tas nozīmē, ka ieslēdzam H tiltam pa diagonāli divus tranzistorus, atstājam ieslēgtus nepieciešamo PWM laiku un slēdzam ārā. Atvērts paliek tikai viens tranzistors, kas neļauj motora tinumiem ātri izlādēties. Nākošajā PWM perioda sākumā slēdzam viņus atkal iekšā utt. Tomēr skatoties UHU kontroliera shēmu redzam, ka visas izejas tiek vadītas ar vienu PWM kanālu, tas nozīmē, ka nepārtraukti ir ieslēgts kāds no tranzistoru pāriem. Kāds izpildījums būtu pareizāks?
Par motoru - spēka vadi divi, ierosmi nezinu, sukas ja nemaldos 6 vai 8. Motors nestāv pie manis, iespējams, šonedēļ aizbraukšu apskatīties tad varēšu pateikt precīzāk un ielikt bildes.

----------


## Mosfet

IRFP 260 labi bet rēkinies ar to ka draiveri vajadzēs IR2110 vai 2113 ,total gate charge virs 200.
Vēl nav izdomātes ti fiksas aizsardzības lai Mosfetus izturētu pārspriegumu -tas ir to lielākais trūkums. DC motori mazāk izmet paŗspriegumi nekā stepperi vai asinhronie
Risinājumi : 1 snubber pareizs aprēķins 2 gabali pret zemi
2. supresori
4. barošnas kēdēs pietiekoši lieli kondensatori (zems ESR arī pie PWM frekvences)
3.pareiza plate

Par h-tilta vadību, nekomentēšu UHU vadību bet atsķirība no stepperiem mēs metoru vadām pēc spriegumu, tāpēc varam lēni slāpēt pret EDS - VT1 pastāvigi valā un PWM realizējam caur VT4 vai arī VT2 un VT3
Vēl tāda ideja motora atbildes rekacijas strāva, kuru mēra uz Rsenses  kas darbojas kā apakļļ saite-kas kombinācija ar labu enkoderu -rezultāts teicams.

Par to suku skaitu jautāju jo kādreiz bija tādi motori kam sukas bija 4pāri kas bija novietoti 90 grādu lenķi un 2 pievadija spriegumu rotoram divas slēzās uz īso- ja atmiņa neviļ saucās par elekromehānisko pastipriātāju - tādejādi varēja diezgan plašā diapazoņa regulēt apgriezienus.

----------


## Vikings

Šodien tiku nedaudz pajaukt veco skapi lai izprastu oriģinālās vadības uzbūvi un saprastu ko no vecās vadības var izmantot jaunā vadības bloka veidošanai. Motoru noņēmu, drīzumā to atvedīs pie manis tad arī varēšu izjaukt un salikt bildes. Tā kā iekšā stāv seši transformatori tad vienu izņēmu lai apskatītu un pamēģinātu pieslēgt. Tad sapratu, ka nav nemaz tik vienkārši kā biju domājis - tas, ko biju uzskatījis par transformatoru izrādījās liela drosele. Arī tās bildes ielikšu vēlāk.
Tātad strauji mainās plāni par barošanu. Viena ideja - varbūt šīs droseles var pārbūvēt par transformatoriem - ja vieta pietiek un tinumi atbilst, varbūt var pietīt klāt primāro tinumu un būs piemērots transformators. Tomēr nākošā ideja man liekas ir reālāka.
Idejiskā shēma ir 1.attēlā zemāk. Doma tāda - izmantojam vadāmu trīsfāzu taisngriezi lai pa tiešo no trīsfāzu 220V tīkla ar fāzes griešanas paņēmienu iztaisnotu 150V. Turpat arī varu izmantot iepriekšminētās droseles tīkla traucējumu filtrēšanai. Tāda tipa barošanas bloku, manuprāt, vajadzētu katram blokam atsevišķi, jo dārgi sanāktu izmantot tiristorus ar nominālo strāvu pie 200A un arī lielāka drošība - ja ir problēma ar vienu barošanas bloku tad var tikt bojāta tikai viena vadības bloka izejas pakāpe, jo pārējie vadības bloki nav saistīti ar bojāto barošanas bloku. Protams, shēmai ir liels liels mīnuss - nav galvaniskās atsaistes no tīkla sprieguma, bet es nezinu kādas problēmas var rasties ja iekārta ir kārtīgi sazemēta. Protams, barošanas blokā nepieciešama pārsprieguma aizsardzība, kas ar palaidēju atslēgtu izejas kaskādes no barošanas, ja tīklā vai barošanas bloka izejā tiktu detektēts pārspriegums.

Otrs jautājums - ko profesionāļi domā par apakšējos attēlos redzamo Padomju laika enkoderi? Ir doma to izmantot kopā ar šiem pašiem servomotoriem. Enkoderis lai gan ir vecs, tomēr izskatās salīdzinoši profesionāli izveidots, redzams, ka viņš ir rūpnīcā regulēts nevis vienkārši salikts, ļoti interesants liekas fotodiožu izvietojums - nevis vienkārši divas fotodiodes, kas taisa kvadratūro signālu, bet veselas deviņas izvietotas trijstūra formā. Kādēļ - nezinu. Stikla (vai varbūt kvarca?) disks ir biezs, masīvs. Tikai elektronika man kaut kā nesimpatizē - KT315 un KT361 tranzistori, veca konstrukcija, tomēr ir iespēja to pārtaisīt. Konkrēti interesē šo enkoderu kvalitāte un vajadzība pārtaisīt elektroniku, jo viņus piedāvā par samērā augstu cenu salīdzinot ar lētajiem ārzemju enkoderiem (piemēram, lietotāja Epis pirktajiem). Tomēr pēc izmēriem un konstrukcijas spriežot man šie vecie enkoderi simpatizē vairāk.

1. attēls - iespējamā barošanas bloka struktūrshēma.


Enkodera attēli, bildes klikojamas lai redzētu lielākas.
Salikts:

Dati:

Noņemts vāciņš:

Fotodiožu izvietojums:

Redzama diska mala - disks aptuveni 3mm biezs

----------


## abergs

Divas piezīmes:
1.zīm.- optopāris ar ZERO-CROSS grūti pielietojams regulējamā taisgriezī,
par enkoderu-neredzu nevienu elektrolītu;tas pluss, KM  kondensatoriem(zaļajiem kvadratiņiem) ir gadījes mikrofona efekts   ::

----------


## Vikings

> Divas piezīmes:
> 1.zīm.- optopāris ar ZERO-CROSS grūti pielietojams regulējamā taisgriezī,
> par enkoderu-neredzu nevienu elektrolītu;tas pluss, KM  kondensatoriem(zaļajiem kvadratiņiem) ir gadījes mikrofona efekts


 Zero-cross bija domāta kāda ciparu shēmiņa, kas gaida katra pusperioda sākumu lai zinātu kad sācies pusperiods. Zero-cross taču pats par sevi paredzēts tieši pretējam uzdevumam - slodzes pieslēgšanai brīdī kad sinusoīda šķērso nulli, to es saprotu.

----------


## abergs

Pirmā piezīme noņemta!  ::

----------


## Epis

Es tajās enkodera bildēs nevaru saskatīt tos pašus fototranzistorus  (kā viņi ir izvietoti) un pašu disku ar tiem caurumiem (disks ir redzams sāniski kas baigi maz pasaka par pašu disku, izņemot to ka viņš ir melns un biezs   ::

----------


## Vikings

Fotodiožu izvietojums redzams enkodera ceturtajā bildē paša bildes vidū. malā redzamas trīs diodes un ja ieskatās var redzēt, ka vēl vairākas ir aiz viņām. Tur ir sešas diodes izvietotas trijstūrī. Par disku vispār ir baigie pīrāgi - es uz viņu skatoties redzēju nevis līnijas vai caurumus, bet vienkārši blāvāku zonu pie diska malas, iespējams, tie sektori ir tik smalki, ka viņus pat normāli saskatīt nevar, šodien varbūt pamēģināšu zem mikroskopa paskatīties.

----------


## Mosfet

Vispirms par enkoderi. Labs izstrādājums, nācies lietot un shēma tur nav nekā ko uzlabot , neko jau nedos ja ieliksi BC , 2N tranžus vai opamp- vai tāpēc palielināsies izškirtspēja. Shēma ir pareizi aprēķinata. Nopietnas lietās ŗupniecība mēģina nelietot elektrolītus. Ja atceros pareizi tad tur nevajag līst pie optikas klāt jo ja kautko izkustina tad nevar noregulēt. Varbūt ir pat shēma saglabājusies. Vispār jau mezgls drošs, bet ka vienmēr ar bijušo sov darba kvalitāte un kultūra mēdz visai klibot, un varbūt man ir gadijušies tikai  tie labie.
Par to barošanu 
Triaku -fažu impulsa vadībai nav nekādas vainas ja nu vienīgi zema lietderība un  neatbilstība EC normām. Triāki labi pārnes islēgumus un pārspriegumus( saprāta robežās)
Droseles darbojas ka filtrs un atvieglo izejas elektrolīta dzīvi.Vienīgi ko tā diode tur dara? ja ir 3 fažu barošana šī metode ir laba.Nav lietojama 1 fažu tiklos jo ir grūti cīnities ar pulsāciju. Cik noprotu tur taču stāv tie triaki?
Par to pārsprieguma aizsadzību -nav tādas aizsarzības kas glābtu pusvadītājus no pārsprieguma nāves, vienīgi drosele tev dos laiku lai atslēgtu izeju nost ( ar IGBT) -bet man nav nācies ar tādu shematisko risinājumu sastapties dzīvē. Drošākais risinajums un arī parbaudītais  IGBT H tiltā. Iesaku H tiltā lietot IGBT nevis mosfetus (ir pieredze).

----------


## GuntisK

> Par disku vispār ir baigie pīrāgi - es uz viņu skatoties redzēju nevis līnijas vai caurumus, bet vienkārši blāvāku zonu pie diska malas, iespējams, tie sektori ir tik smalki, ka viņus pat normāli saskatīt nevar, šodien varbūt pamēģināšu zem mikroskopa paskatīties.


 Enkoderī ФРП-7А, kas uz DINAMO-SLIVEN servo atrodas arī ir 3-4mm biezs kvarca stikla disks ar 2000 līnijām-ar neapbruņotu aci nav iespējams saskatīt. Vispār visus darbus ar šāda tipa enkoderiem vajadzētu veikt pilnīgi tīrā no putekļiem un citas drazas vietā-gandrīz vai sterilos apstākļos. Iedomājieties kas notiktu ja uz tā diska nokļūtu putekļi- kļūdas garantētas. Tāpēc visās precīzajās ierīcēs ir plombas. Reizi noregulēts un viss!

----------


## a_masiks

*Mosfet*



> Droseles darbojas ka filtrs un atvieglo izejas elektrolīta dzīvi.Vienīgi ko tā diode tur dara?


 IMHO nepareizi izprati shēmu. Tā drosele nav pulsāciju noņemšanai, bet gan strāvas ierobežošanai, enerģijas akumulēšanai. Iespējams, ka triaku vietā kādreiz bija domāti tranzistori. Palaižot strāvu caur droseli viņa tiek magnētiski "uzlādēta", atslēdzot triaku/ tranzistoru/  enerģija izlādējas caur diodi->droseli-> un turpina lādēt kondiķi. Ar triaku gan tik vienkārši tas nebūs... iespējams, droseli jālieto ar ļooooti lielu induktāti... 
Piedevām triaks, pa taisno pieslēgts pie kondiķa 1)momentā uzlādēs kondiķi  uz Vmax, 2)strādās kā ideāls 220V korķu izsitējs.   ::   ::

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo a_masik es par šo diodī biju domājis izmantojot klasisko 3 fāžu taisngriezi kuru vada ar fāžu impulsa principu un tur neko drosele" neuzkrāj" - parasts filtrs. DC pārveidotājos tur gan
Papldus info( varbūt ne labākais
http://www2.ing.puc.cl/power/paperspdf/dixon/21.pdf

----------


## a_masiks

Mosfet, oki, tad Tev ir taisnība. Tā diode lieka.
PS - paldies par linku - pat ļoti sakarīgs un izglītojošs!

----------


## Vikings

Paldies par norādi, es arī sapratu kādēļ diode ir lieka. Biju domājis, ka viņa kalpos kā DC-DC pārveidotājos, bet šajā shemā tiristors atslēgsies nulles punktā, tā kā strāva caur droseli neplūdīs un diodei pie aizvērta tiristora nebūs ko novadīt uz kondensatoru, tā kā diode ir lieka.

Tātad man ir 18 gab tiristori tādi kā redzami attēlā zemāk. Spriežot pēc nosaukuma viņi paredzēti uz 80A strāvu, tātad - barošanas blokam der. Precīzu aprakstu par šo tiristoru neatradu, bet vados pēc T141-80 parametriem. Vadības strāva virs 100mA, tā kā nepietiks ar vienu MOC3022 lai to ieslēgtu. Ir doma starp MOC un izjeas tiristoru ielikt BTA06-600 kurš pastiprinās MOC vadības strāvu lai atvērtu izejas tiristoru.

Jautājums par vadāmo taisngriezi - lai stabilizētu 150V vai pietiks ieslēgt fāzi sinusoīdas krītošajā daļā kad spriegums sasniegs 150V vai vajag paredzēt arī kādu analogo regulēšanu - piem izejā spriegums no slodzes krītas attiecīgi tiek samazināts griešanas lenķis lai uzturētu izejas spriegumu konstantu?

Starp citu, Mosfet, varbūt vari iedot augstāk minētā enkodera izvadus?

----------


## abergs

> Jautājums par vadāmo taisngriezi - lai stabilizētu 150V vai pietiks ieslēgt fāzi sinusoīdas krītošajā daļā kad spriegums sasniegs 150V vai vajag paredzēt arī kādu analogo regulēšanu


 Tomēr vajadzēs regulēšanu:
1. Izejas kondiķis nevar uzlādēties momentāli - droselē strāva pieaug pakāpeniski.
2. Ja izmet droseli būs baigie strāvas impulsi caur tiristoru un attiecīgi tīklā atpakaļ.
3. Atkarībā no slodzes kondiķis uzlādēšanas fazes sākumā būs izlādējies zem 150V dāžādi.

----------


## Mosfet

1. Tiristoru sprieguma regulators ar izejā kondensatoru strādā kad leņkis ir no 90 -180. Principā varētu pat iztikt bez droseles bet tad būtu jāorganizē soft start , bet cik noprotu tad motors strādās ar PWM  tad lai nenetiktu visādi brīnumi (modulācijas) tad izejas kondesators vajadzētu ap 30 -40 000 mkf pie 100 A slodzes. Drosele arī ierobežos kondensatora uzlādes strāvu.
2. Regulēšana būs noteikti vajadzīga jo izejas spriegums papildus mainīsies jo būs L. Šādos regulatoros noteiti jāieprojektē aizsadzība pret ieejas U min un Umax aizsadzību , jo izejas pulsācija būs atkarīga no tiristora atvēršnas lenķa.
3.MOC3022 nederēs pēc sprieguma un strāvas -meklējam citu vai taisām diskrētu.

Mēģināšu sameklēt enkodera pasi -(sen tas bija kad ar tiem darbojos).

----------


## Mosfet

Viking kā iet tavam servo projektam barošnas izveide? Tagad arī man ir viens tiristora vadības taisngrieža projekts jāizveido. Shēma patreiz iziet simulāciju, cerams ka jaunedēl varēs publicēt un taisīt maketu. Tiesa gan 1 fazu 4 kW, izejas spriegums DC 100V-200V, bez droseles,

----------


## Vikings

Tagad neko neesmu darījis, shēmu daļēji esmu izdomājs, neskaidrības vēl ir ar regulēšanu, bet tam reiz nopietni jāpiesēžas un jāizdomā. Tiristorus esmu dabūjis, droseli arī, domāju tuvākajā laikā pielikt vadību tiristoram lai pamēģinātu kaut vienu fāzi pagriezt. Pamatā doma ir izmantot trīs analogās impulsu barokļu vadības mikrenes pa vienai uz fāzi(piem. TL494) un kādu procīti, kas vēros pārslodzes - strāva, pārspriegumi un slēgs ārā pārveidotāju ka nu kaut kas nebūs kārtībā.
Nezinu gan kad vēl šitam pieķeršos, tagad svarīgāk salikt Hexstep projektu līdz galam, servo galīgi nedeg un vēl oficiālie darba devēji (plastmasas presmašīnu iestatīšana un remonts) sasparojušies nav tik daudz laika savām lietām kā kādu mēnesi atpakaļ.

----------


## GuntisK

Ja vajag varu iedot grāmatu par KEMTOK/KEMTOR servo piedziņas vadības blokiem. Ir tur daudz kā noderīga manuprāt.

----------


## Vikings

Uzmet uz mana servera, varētu būt derīga. Varu izlikt arī publiskai apskatei.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ok.   ::

----------


## Vikings

Šodien nedaudz atsvaidzināju zināšanas Systemwiev programmā. Pirms kaut ko darīt reāli, tomēr gribas kaut pietuvināti nosimulēt to lietu uz kompja. Tad nu izveidoju PI pozīcijas kontrolieri ar ātruma kompensāciju un pielasot koeficientus sanāca tīri OK rezultāts iesākumam.
Izveidotajā sistēmā gan trūkst viena svarīga lieta - motora sprieguma - apgriezienu sakarības funkcija, lai tā nebūtu tīri lineāra ieliku zemo frekvenču filtru, bet pamatā ir doma paņemt savu nelielo servo, kuru jau esmu kustinājis, uzņemt paātrinājuma līknes pie dažādiem konstantiem spriegumiem, izteikt to matemātiski, iegūto funkciju ielikt zemāk redzamajā sistēmā un izpētīt rezultātu tad.
Vēl ir neskaidrības par PID algoritma D daļu, tā būs jāizpēta lai izprastu tās nozīmi.

Uzspiest uz bildes lai redzētu lielāku.

----------


## Epis

intresants simulātors, cik daudz koda vaidzēja rakstīt lai tādu modeli uztaisītu ??? 
moš tev ir tas kods ieliec apskatīsies to PID  ::  
kautkad nesen es to pid algoritmu arī skatījos atsevišķi jau neko sarežītās formulas tur nav bet laikam lielākā problēma ir tos Koeficientus piemeklētēt (uztjūnēt ).
atceros ka kautkur arī lasīju par automātiskajiem PID parametru tjūnētāj programmām kas tos parametrus pašas piemeklē  :: 

Es arī intreses pēc šodien ieinstalēju kautkādu mathlab 7.0.1 versiju (jau izmirsu kurā vietā viņu nokačāju) nu tā programma diez ko sarežīta un tā kodēšana ir tāda ar īpatnībām bet ir līdzīga objekt orjentētajām valodām vienīgi pēc viņu pašu rakstītā itkā vaidzētu būt bišķi vieglāk + tā grafiku, pogu un citu logu veidošanas interfeis GUI, bet tādi (pick and place) interfasi jau tagat nav nekas unikāls un Visual C# arī viss tādā pašā stilā darās tākā īsti nezinu vai vērts mācīties to īpatnējo valodu, un programmu.

----------


## Vikings

Heh, Systemwiev man iepatikās tādēļ, ka nav jāraksta nekādi kodi. Tikai savelc klucīšus, savieno, uzdod parametrus un skaties kas notiek. Tā kā - mana PID (precīzāk PI + ātruma kompensācija) kontroliera shēmu vari apskatīt tajā bildītē.
Starp citu, Systemwiev var dabūt šeit.  :: 

Starp citu, iedomājos, ka matemātikas un PWM daļu servo kontrolierī atkal varētu uzticēt kādam MAX II. Šovakar uzrakstīju kodiņu priekš PWM un aizsāku PID matemātiku un vispār izskatās cerīgi. Sanāks, ka Atmel procis kalpos regulācijas parametru uzdošanai priekš CPLD kad shēma startēsies un priekš saziņas ar kompi lai ieregulētu PID parametrus. Kad būs laiks, vajadzēs padomāt kā varētu izveidot PID autoregulāciju...

----------


## Epis

Tā PID autoregulācija būtu baigais Bonus piemēram iedomājies reālajā dzīvē iekārtai jau nevar ielikt tādas PID vērtības kas būtu universālas jo tās iekārtas slodzes ir ļoti dažādas un mainīgas tas atkarīgs no dažādiem faktoriem kā izmantotie instrumenti, apstrādājamais matreāls(metāla cietība un īpašibas), + griešanas padeve, dziļums, līdz ar to es neticu tam ka pastāv tāda ideālās PID vērtības, kas derētu visādiem apstākļiem  ::  

ATmelis +MAX cpld būs laba kombinācija vienīgi ja liec atmeli tad neaizmirsti izmantot iekšējo ADC jo tas ADC paver visādas jaunas iespējas, piemēram nesen Microchip mājaslapā iznāca pamācība par viss krutāko motoru vadības algoritmu FOC(field oriented controll) Es protams kad dokumentu jau papētīju  (nu baigi sarežgīti!).
vai arī pieslēdz pie Atmeļa ADC kādu pašlodēto Sin enkderi (no fotopārtraucēja)  un tad tev būs tīri normāls enkoderis ar 16x palielinājumu (4bit izšķirtspēju) un kādu lāzer printera izprintētu disku vai pat lentu (priekš lineārā).

----------


## LED

Vakar mazliet iedzilinajos auto priekšējo sēdekļu uzbūvē. Sliedes ir(un pat ar gultņu mehanismu) elektropievads ar servomotoru arī ir  ::  Varbut CNC projektam ar gluzi nederēs, lai gan likās diezgan precīzas. Katra zina kadam citam projektam varetu but derigs  ::  Vakar gan peetiiju mehanisko kreslu! Japalien shodien zem elektroniska. šķiet, ka bīdās vinsh pa trapecvitneem.

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiciens visiem cnc būvētājiem un faniem!  ::   Tātad tā-uzreiz saku-man vajadzīga pieredzējuša cilvēka konsultācija. Steidzams tas nekas nav ,jo viss sāksies tikai vasarā, jo tagad nav ne laika, ne naudas.   ::  Pagaidām vācu tikai informāciju.Ir man divi šādi servomotori http://www.elmach.ru/foto_dvig_5.JPG . 21MBH (pēc jaunā 3MTA) un 23MBH (4MTA) -dati šeit: http://www.elmach.ru/dvigateli_post_tok.htm . Kāds ir mans mērķis? Vecais draiveris jau dzīvo savas pēdējās dienas un ir iecerēta virpas uz kuras šie motori atrodas, modernizācija. Jautājums lūk par ko- http://elm-chan.org/works/smc/smc3hpd.png . Jaudas pakāpe. Mani nomoka tranzistoru un to vadības mikrenes izvēle- uz šādiem spriegumiem un strāvām (attiecīgi 150v max, 30A un 190v max, 30A). Pašam liekas ka pareizākais būtu izmantot IGBT, jo tie ir izturīgāki pret sprieguma pīķiem, kā ir ar strāvas pārslodzi palaišanas momentā? Kā ir ar snuber ķēdēm pie kilovata slodzes?
Ak jā gandrīz aizmirsu-vēl galvenā pievada motors -tips 47MHB,11kw, 380v, arī pie 30-35A. Oriģinālā vadība uz tiristoriem. Iesakiet variantus.

----------

